# LG HG2 18650 LiMn 3000mAh Battery - 35A (pulse), 20A (constant)



## Andre (29/7/15)

Any vendors planning to bring these in please?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirge (30/7/15)

These batteries are.... very very brown

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

I believe @KieranD will be getting the LG he4 in.
To see the difference between he2 and he4 see this article
http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...n-the-lg-he2-and-lg-he4-which-is-newer-better

For highlights...

*Conclusions & points of interest*
If you did not follow the whole post, here are the main points from the tests:


The HE2 was released first. However both cells are from 2013, with only a five month difference in between their release dates.
The second HE2 discharge test is not clean, indicating a possibly lower quality cell (or maybe it's just a problem with my equipment).
The HE2 heats up faster than the HE4.
The HE2 has to be drained all the way down to 2.0V to meet its nominal rated capacity, whereas the HE4 a more reasonable 2.5V.
The HE2 is not as capable of high-drain (20A) discharges, having been rated at only 200 cycles for (15A), whereas the HE4 is rated at 200 cycles for (20A).
The HE2 I tested is lacking quality control markings which the HE4 and many other commodity cells employ.
If you are testing the HE2 and HE4 yourself at home. Remember, the standard discharge they are rated for is of 500mA. Also note that the HE4 will always seem to perform better unless you take special care to set the cut-off differently (2V for the HE2, and 2.5V for the HE4). If you are in a scenario where you are always draining the battery at 20A and want to maintain a higher voltage for as long as possible, the HE4 is the better choice.

Do give the full article a read as it is very informative

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dirge (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> I believe @KieranD will be getting the LG he4 in.
> To see the difference between he2 and he4 see this article
> http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...n-the-lg-he2-and-lg-he4-which-is-newer-better
> 
> ...



But @Andre wants brown batteries, not yellow ones 







Joking aside, Interesting read; thanks. I received two LG HE2's today, and I looked at a few reviews before deciding to get them. They were very positive so I'm sure I'll have no issues with them. I don't build super low anyway and for the most part never draw more than 12A or so.

I'm fairly new to the battery market since getting my Sigelei, my two prior mods all have built in batteries so it was never a worry. These HG2's look really good with 3000mAh capacity and 20A continuous discharge. And will probably be safer than those purple buggers we see all over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dirge (30/7/15)

Found this when looking them up though:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## KieranD (30/7/15)

HE 4 will be in stock next week along with another battery... An awesome battery that will be revealed next week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (30/7/15)

Dirge said:


> Found this when looking them up though:



Very nice almost linear curve from beginning to end - haven't seen such linearity yet on any lithium based battery.


----------



## Dirge (30/7/15)

johan said:


> Very nice almost linear curve from beginning to end - haven't seen such linearity yet on any lithium based battery.



You're right, I was more focussed on it being closer to 2000mAh than 3000mAh, but on 0.2ohm it should be expected to drop faster I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/15)

Thank you @Dirge for trying to keep this thread on topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (31/7/15)

Andre said:


> Any vendors planning to bring these in please?



+1



FYI:





*"Bottom Line*
This is a solid 20A continuous discharge rating/maximum continuous discharge (CDR/MCD) cell."

"*Comments*
- Capacity drops to 2800mAh at 2.80V for 5A and 10A.
- Capacity drops to roughly 2675mAh at 2.80V for 15A and 20A.
- Six cycles at 20A showed no loss of performance, indicating that the cell wasn't being badly overstressed. Discharge #6 had a slightly lower voltage under load but greater capacity. A 10A discharge done after this showed no loss in capacity.
- Four cycles at 25A did not show a visible loss in performance but the overall voltage drop was significant and the cell got too hot to recommend a CDR higher than 20A.
- A 10A discharge done after this though showed a 3% loss in capacity at 10A. Not much on its own but it does indicate that slow damage is being done at 25A."



And here is a head to head match up of the LG HG2 vs Samsung Q30:





"*Comments*
- Still incredibly close!
- Both cells delivered 20 simulated hits and were within 1°C of each other's max temperature, 72-73°C.
- The 30Q had a tiny bit better voltage under load while the HG2 had a tiny bit better capacity. This is essentially what happened in the constant-current tests"






*Note: these tests are not my work, I'm just over here, sprinkling information where I can

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DoubleD (1/8/15)

Info Bump 



*on a side note -I'm excited to find out the results of the fasttech 'authentics'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (9/8/15)

Bumpity bump!

I'm super keen on these batteries if anyone is bringing them in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (10/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Info Bump
> 
> 
> 
> *on a side note -I'm excited to find out the results of the fasttech 'authentics'




I wouldn't buy batteries from FT even if they state it's authentic. I'd rather buy locally or even from USA and wait just as long as from FT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

